# Is there a Floater by Beer Can?



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone that has been out there lately, is there a floater near Beer Can as seen on ripcharts? If so, is it holding any fish?


----------



## Drew Meadows (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes there is one by there calledthe Shell Fronteir. We fished it a couple weeks ago and caught one blackfin off of it.


----------

